# People looking to help after Hurricane Gustav



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Here is a link to a group that is going to need a LOT of help:

http://www.pasadosafehaven.org/GUSTAV/Gustav_Home.htm 

They are asking people to wait until after the storm clears to see where they need people to go. 

If I could afford it, I'd be down there in a heartbeat. Good luck to all, and thank you to groups like Pasado!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I just checked out their website and as of yesterday they need help now. This is just heart breaking, I also wish I could go.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

They changed it since the first time I looked at it. I was so mad that they already had confirmed addresses where people left dogs chained out. 

There is just no way I can afford to get there from CT.







I have the vacation time, but not the $$ to fly and then get a car to drive there. If it happened somewhere 8 or so hours away, I would do it. Hopefully they get a bigger group to help this time.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How great that they are already so organized. I hope more people take their animals and lots of people are able to volunteer!


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Amazing things these guys are doing. Turns my stomach to think about what would have happened to these pets without their interventions. They seem to have frequent updates with photos.

Pasado Safe Haven with frequent updates and photos


----------

